# More crappy weather



## Cat Dancer (Jan 27, 2010)

We're supposed to get more heavy, wet snow Friday and Saturday. I hope the electricity, phone and water don't go out again. I know it's a petty thing to worry about in light of the whole situation in Haiti, but I am stressed and anxious about it. 

I could never live in Canada. I can't even drive in snow. 

I just keep telling myself that this too shall pass and to be as prepared as possible. But I'm still stressed. Icky winter.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> I could never live in Canada.



Really, nobody can. I don't know how we do it. I think we're all in denial.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL. I guess there really isn't an ideal place to live. Just have to do the best you can where you are.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2010)

> I could never live in Canada.


I assume the city dwellers generally have it easier than those in the rural areas when it comes to power outages, etc.  

BTW:

Toronto is the World's 4th Most Liveable City  (not that I believe it, with the same survey saying Vancouver is #1 in the world )


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2010)

Daniel said:


> I assume the city dwellers generally have it easier than those in the rural areas when it comes to power outages, etc.



Yeah but our snow turns brown and yucky faster.



Daniel said:


> BTW:
> 
> Toronto is the World's 4th Most Liveable City  (not that I believe it )


 
I don't believe it either.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:
			
		

> I guess there really isn't an ideal place to live. Just have to do the best you can where you are.


"Come back to Miami.  We weren't shooting at you"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ack. See, I figure Florida has alligators. And hurricanes and probably other stuff I don't know about. LOL.


----------



## Domo (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha i am sure there are not alligators walking around the streets snapping at your heels.


----------



## Into The Light (Jan 27, 2010)

all you need is a wood stove if you're living out in rural areas 

keeping my fingers crossed you don't have to go without power and water again. :hug:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2010)

> all you need is a wood stove if you're living out in rural areas



And if things don't work out, you can burn the house down and use the insurance money to move to Florida


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 27, 2010)

And have an alligator as a pet. HE he.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 27, 2010)

Daniel said:


> "Come back to Miami.  We weren't shooting at you"


 
:rofl:


----------



## Hermes (Jan 28, 2010)

Funny thing.  People living in the northern sector of the northern hemisphere somehow feel we are entitled to semi-tropical weather.  LOL.


Hermes


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't really feel entitled to semi-tropical weather, but I am quite spoiled by having heat, electricity, internet, phone and running water.


----------



## Hermes (Jan 28, 2010)

Cat, maybe not you, but  you'd be surprised the number of people who DO think that we should have long hot Summers and short, dry, picturesque Winters.  
Yes, isn't it lovely to have the heat and running water. (Can't find the smiley for "perplexed").

Hermes


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2010)

The reason I said that about the water and electricity is because we recently had a winter storm that knocked out power for two weeks. It also knocked out our phone and when we don't have electricity we don't have water. I know in comparison to many in the world it's no big deal, but when one is used to those things it can be a hardship especially when you have small children. I'm just hoping that it doesn't happen again with this coming storm.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 28, 2010)

Regarding the water, are the pipes that froze in the past now insulated?  Of course, sometimes or often, that isn't enough, and I know you try to keep the water trickling.


----------



## Hermes (Jan 28, 2010)

I am thinking you are in the U.K., yes, Cat?  As is the case here in Ireland, problem is that we are not geared for prolonged snow and related problems (the Swedes, Norwegians etc,. live with that kind of weather for many months of the year).  Yes, one does get used to the mod cons, indeed take them for granted.  

Hermes


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2010)

We did get them insulated. I will keep some water trickling. I normally do that when it's going to get really cold, but I just spaced out last time. A stupid mistake on my part.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in the US, Hermes. In the south and you're right, we're not equipped very well to deal with lots of snow and prolonged cold weather. Plus the electric companies and road departments have made a lot of cutbacks to staff in the last few years so they're not able to maintain and keep up with the power outages and snow we do get.


----------

